# Last cut a no no



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I did just about the same thing to my left thumb tonight just riddled the thumb nail with a 1/2" straight bit while using my box joint fence. Just got to say lucky. I was on my last cut when the board pinched the bit and fence and I knocked my thumb off the bit.
__________________


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank GOD you didn't do serious damage Glenmore. Glad to hear it was minor.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> I did just about the same thing to my left thumb tonight just riddled the thumb nail with a 1/2" straight bit while using my box joint fence. Just got to say lucky. I was on my last cut when the board pinched the bit and fence and I knocked my thumb off the bit.
> __________________



Hi Glenmore,

Glad to hear there was no serious damage. :bad:


Take care, my friend.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Whew! Glad you were "lucky" Glenmore. But don't make gambling a habit! :stop::nono:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Glenmore, this sounds like doing deep knee bends over a gas powered reel type lawn mower while wearing short shorts. YOU HAVE TO KEEP THINGS AWAY FROM THE CUTTERS! I am glad it was only a nick; what can you do to prevent it happening again? Did your attention lapse on the last cut? Were you using a push device? I do not want you to get hurt.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yes Mike I used a push block. Darn thing just bowed up on me just enough to get a twist in the board to twist it even more for me. Happened so fast that I didn't even see it coming. Deb by the way I am a gambler but on this type of occasion I'll heed your advise. hahaha


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang, Glenmore... I'm glad to hear it was minor.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow!! Take care my friend, glad it was just a "little" accident.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...........Whats goin on....No Photos..........AL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Al Robins said:


> ...........Whats goin on....No Photos..........AL


Al I'll get a pic of it tonight when I change the dressing on it. Well I came to a conclusion which I should have done in the first damned place make a proper push block and a c clamp. Just plain stupidity on my part I feel like a real ass on this one. Just because I cut corners on things this could have been prevented I am really pissed of myself and hope you are listening because it could happen to anyone. Look what happened to me. Seen all these posts that people here have done here on this forum and other forums of people getting hurt because they didn't use their tools properly or just in a plain hurry. So it took something such as this to smarten up. I'm not pointing fingers at anyone just want to point across wish I thought of this a little sooner. I don't mean to offend anyone on this one and I'm not going to become a safety guru just want to get my point across. Thanks to everyone for posting your feelings and concern but I feel I don't deserve it because it was a accident that could have been prevented if only I had a half a brain.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Glenmore, all jokes aside, I hope your thumb comes through this ordeal without complications. I am sure we all have cut corners and have been extremely lucky to get away without serious injury so dont think you are the only one guilty.
Any how....get your thumb working again.....Regards.......AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

First of all Glenmore, I don't believe in "accidents", accidents are CAUSED, in this case by not taking the advice of your "uncle" Harry, I told you that 1" boards were too thick to safely rout finger joints or your previous experience with dovetails. I really am going to start being more strict with you, albeit from a distance, I'm sure that Nancy will help me. Hurry and get your thumb better, forget about screwing the drawers together, get some 1/2" boards and see how easy the Oakpark spacer fence is to achieve perfect box joints.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> First of all Glenmore, I don't believe in "accidents", accidents are CAUSED, in this case by not taking the advice of your "uncle" Harry, I told you that 1" boards were too thick to safely rout finger joints or your previous experience with dovetails. I really am going to start being more strict with you, albeit from a distance, I'm sure that Nancy will help me. Hurry and get your thumb better, forget about screwing the drawers together, get some 1/2" boards and see how easy the Oakpark spacer fence is to achieve perfect box joints.


Hi Harry,

In this case, I am going to stick my neck out and disagree with you....:sad:
"that 1" boards were too thick to safely rout finger joints"

I believe if the boards are held in a jig and the router used hand held, as in the attached video, this should be possible.


http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHGuqXUI-eg&hl=en_US&fs=1

I am just wondering why Glenmore wanted 1"thick drawers????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, you and I both know that Glenmore has the Oakpark spacer jigs and that he does not have the patience to spend more time making a jig than it takes to complete the job itself. Regarding the video, I consider the method shown using a fixed base router to be dangerous because it would only take a sneeze to lose control of the eye level router and do major damage to the project, operator or both. Using a plunge router, losing control would automatically cause the cutter to retract into the housing. Remember James that I used the word "safely".


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

*Shot of my wounded thumb*

Well here is what I call the lucky SOB shot of my thumb thank the good lord it could have been worse I am a lucky SOB at that. So here is the pic. Oh yeah I almost forgot while using your box joint fence I don't care what brand you are using. Use a spiral bit DON'T use a straight bit. I went down to my shop to see how much blood to clean up which there wasn't any haha. But seen the board that I was cutting the last cut which caused this it caught the board I could tell that it just glance the piece of wood I could see where the blades of the bit just dug into it just a tad. So that is where I lost control and had my drama. Harry said I couldn't call it a accident. So I called it a drama. It is getting like the government here with him we call a terrorist a terrorist no longer either. I to get you on that one Harry sorry. hahahaha


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

OUCH! Doesn't look so lucky Glenmore.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Very disappointed Glenmore....No Blood! haha....dont worry mate...the nail will grow back...ya just wont be able to pick your nose for a while.........AL:sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Al Robins said:


> Very disappointed Glenmore....No Blood! haha....dont worry mate...the nail will grow back...ya just wont be able to pick your nose for a while.........AL:sarcastic::sarcastic:


Sorry Al no spurting pics man you are a rough one to please. And no I'm not going to do it again for affect. hahaha :nono:


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Well Glenmore,

I have to say you are lucky. Glad to see it is not as bad as it could have been. I showed it to the wife and she said it looked as bad as when I shattered my big toe last year.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy one question how did you get your toe up onto the router table. hahaha


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Randy one question how did you get your toe up onto the router table. hahaha


Well it was not easy and took alot of practice. ROFLMA

It is what I get for not wearing Steel toed or heavy toed work boots instead of my easy shoes.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glen more! Your fingers don't make good parts holders! Best to use a non living material for that, and I don't mean finger nails.I can pull Your leg, cause it doesn't come close to the bit. Seriously, I did the thumb. I have done some damage to two of mine, and felt the need to use a jig that is replaceable !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Well here is what I call the lucky SOB shot of my thumb thank the good lord it could have been worse I am a lucky SOB at that. So here is the pic. Oh yeah I almost forgot while using your box joint fence I don't care what brand you are using. Use a spiral bit DON'T use a straight bit. I went down to my shop to see how much blood to clean up which there wasn't any haha. But seen the board that I was cutting the last cut which caused this it caught the board I could tell that it just glance the piece of wood I could see where the blades of the bit just dug into it just a tad. So that is where I lost control and had my drama. Harry said I couldn't call it a accident. So I called it a drama. It is getting like the government here with him we call a terrorist a terrorist no longer either. I to get you on that one Harry sorry. hahahaha


For some things I have a very long memory my friend!


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

harrysin said:


> First of all Glenmore, I don't believe in "accidents", accidents are CAUSED ...


 
You've misinterpreted the meaning of "accident". All it means is that the result was unintended. There's always a root cause of an accident. If there really was no such thing as an "accident" we would not have the word. 




Glenmore said:


> Well here is what I call the lucky SOB shot of my thumb ...


 
*GROSS!* 




Al Robins said:


> Very disappointed Glenmore....No Blood! haha....dont worry mate...the nail will grow back...ya just wont be able to pick your nose for a while.........AL:sarcastic::sarcastic:


 
What are you talking about, he's still got four other working fingers on that hand and his whole right hand to pick his nose with! :sarcastic:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glenmore. You are going to sue, aren't you?????????????LOL!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Dave funny you should bring that up. Don't know how much I'll get for stupidity I guess you can say it is priceless. Any way I wouldn't get that much I'm not worth that much.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Neither was the guy who cut his finger on the table saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I do hope your finger is on the mend. Looks like you saved the better part of it.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Update on my thumb it healing up nicely. Been working some new piping for dust collector. Took an old microwave cart and am in the process of putting shelves into the base and will be my finishing supply cabinet that I set up onto my bench. Got three drawers done on my other shelf after my accident got put a top onto that yet. Have been under the weather with my legs and chrones both keep me acting up but I'm plugging day to day when I feel up to it. Don't worry Harry when I get everything completed I'll be sure to put some pics up hahaha. I also stepped into some good doodoo I found a Dewalt planner table for a 99.00 from Grizzly cheapest I found it. I know this is the first time I bought a tool table instead of building one but I couldn't go wrong.


----------

